
Feedback Noise - ihon
https://docs.sendwithses.com/random-stuff/feedback-noise
======
willis936
From the title I was hoping for proposed or implemented solutions to audio
feedback detection and suppression.

~~~
hkchad
The first video conference system that figures that one out will make a mint!

~~~
xellisx
Echo cancelation has been a thing for a while.

